# Crepe sole beefroll penny loafers?



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Ala L.L. Bean circa 1982:










Anyone in the U.S. making them?

(via NewDandyism)

is making a pair. Anyone else make these? A good idea, or not so much?


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Keep an eye on Mark McNairy. If he hasn't made them already, he will. Awkwardly alluring shoes seem to be his bag.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Full strap beef roll? Lots of ugly going on there.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

With the lack of a true heel on my shoe, I prefer at least a faux one. 

The flat crepe sole is not my bag!!


----------



## ASF (Mar 6, 2006)

Wow! Those kicks are truly dreadful. Crepe soles belong on Wallabees or old fashioned snow-shoeing boots.

asf


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

And Alden country walkers, or whatever they're called. On the other hand, theres a nice light vibram on some Sebago pennys and some Alden Cape Cods, which are winning my tired old feet over.


----------



## Dr.Watson (Sep 25, 2008)

I like the "Town and Country Oxford" shown in the same ad.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

Boom: Yuketen loafers:










I don't really know where one buys these. I do know they're really expensive.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Pentheos said:


> Full strap beef roll? Lots of ugly going on there.


(via O'Connell's)

Yeah, the full strap beefroll is a little odd. Maybe they were taking their cue from Alden Cape Cods? They offer a full-strap beefroll with non-crepe(?) Vibram soles. (Thanks for the tip, Rambler!) I think a non full-strap would look less cluttered, though.



Dr.Watson said:


> I like the "Town and Country Oxford" shown in the same ad.


They do look nice.

For those not interested in squinting, the ad copy reads:


> A brogan style walking oxford handsome enough for street wear. The sturdy, weatherproof construction is equally suited for country and foul weather usage.
> Uppers of full grain, chrome tanned, waxed cowhide. Heavy waterproofed double leather soles and rubber heels. Full storm welts.
> Firm support from steel shank in sole and heel counters. Fully leather lined, attached bellows tongue and brass eyelets.


A quick browse of Alden and Allen-Edmonds didn't turn up anything similar... maybe from one of the British makers? (The combination of plain toe with brogued quarters doesn't seem very common.) Anyone know who made them back in the day?


----------



## Valkyrie (Aug 27, 2009)

Those really aren't full strap. It is the same arrangement as the Cole Haan "Pinch" penny loafer where the strap ends half way down the side on each side and is 'hand sewn' or at least made to look just like the vamp sewing. The strap never makes it to the sole. It doesn't look too bad in the O'C's example above because the stitching (as with the Cole Haan) is the same color as the leather and just isn't that noticeable—but where the stitching is high contrast, like the Yuketen and the original Bean, I agree with the 'lots of ugly' assessment.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

I have that Alden version. I have had them for 6 or 7 years and I must say that they are great shoes! I love mine!


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

Beefroll: eh.
Contrasting stitching: yuk.
Crepe sole: bleck.
Beefroll + contrasting stitching + crepe sole: barf.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm glad you have strong feet, having such a sensitive stomach :drunken_smilie:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

chiamdream said:


> Boom: Yuketen loafers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. While I am absolutely certain to be severly beaten for admitting this, I find myself oddly attracted to those, crepe soled, Yuketen loafers. Perhaps their claimed lineage with Quoddy Trail is simply feeding my apparent Quoddy addiction(!)?  ...and alas, while on this cleansing the soul kick, I must also admit to being unable to discard my old, and yet beloved, Wallabees!


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

Some of the Sperry/BOA pennies had crepe soles, and I thought they were gorgeous. They didn't have the half strap, and the beefrolls were smaller. The ones I saw were in a very light colored suede, which works better with the crepe, I think, evoking the desert boot. While I do like the Yukatens, I think the contrast between the color of the leather and the crepe soles is a bit much.


----------

